# My website



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

it is finally done. take a look around and let me know what you think. 

http://www.freewebs.com/purvislofts/


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice site and good job on the lofts Chris, you've been a busy young man !!! keep up the good work.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great website, and awsome loft.
Your birds are very beautiful and well cared for.

You did a great job.

Reti


----------



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks....it has taken up a lot of time but it was worth it


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Purvis*

Good job Chris,

In years to come, we will be reading about PURVIS FAMILY LOFT !


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Chris,

You are a very industrious person and have created something beautiful that you will enjoy for years to come. 

fp


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*nice site*

Hey Chris...very nice loft and web site.I really like how simple your loft is.But in a way it is like a pros loft....great set up,and nice looking birds.



KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!!!!


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

you Know I can not build a loft at all because i am ten but not to worry for me 
my granddad will come in october to help build a loft to breed my parakeets luis and clark.
you can read about them on my website.


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Im jelous!! good job on the coop!!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Glad to see a young person develop such a interest in pigeons. Keep it up We need more young people coming into the sport


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*A Super Thumbs up Chris!*

ABSOLUTELY SUPURB PIGEON HOME! We plan on building one this summer.It probably will not be as nice as yours! You are a talented young man.Keep up the great work!  Oh, by the way the site is great too!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That's an incredible job! It makes my coop I originally built look like it should be condemned and demolished  That's a fine looking flock you have there too! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Very nice Chris.  

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Chris, 

Great website, loft and birds! Thanks for sharing it all with us. Your new batch of young birds look adorable and very healthy.


----------



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

if anyone was trying to get to my site it has currently been frozen but it is now fixed.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

i cant get in the site  

well good job anyway


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Well that explains that! I tried to get on a couple of days ago to share with my kid. I had no problems getting in tonight. Thanks Chris.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

it's still not working for me!?! lol is it down half the time or somethign?


Elvis


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

For crying out loud!  It is still working fine for me.What could be the problem???


----------



## kooper (Sep 19, 2004)

hey chris, you have an awesome loft. i was wondering have you sold the unbanded pigeon? im intersested in him/her. i was wonder how much will you sell him/her? and where you are located?


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Chris,
That was one big picture you have on the front of your site, but I like it!
*Taylor*


----------



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

The bird is still for sale. I sent you an email about it but if you dont get it let me know. my email is [email protected]


----------



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

i was just wondering if everyone can get to the website now


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Was able to get in with no problem and all the links seem to be working fine! Nice job, Chris, and thanks for the link to the Pigeon-Talk forum!

Terry


----------



## Grizzled (Oct 21, 2004)

Awesome site Dude. Your young birds look great.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, its working fine but the pics take forever to load up on your site 

Elvis


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

Great web page. Pics loaded within 4 seconds so guess it's working fine now.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Mine hasnt changed...i think it goes slow cause its 400kbs per pic thats a lot for some people 56k and 26k dialups.

Elvis


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Great job, Chris! I never would have taken on such an ambitious project when I was 15...I'm really impressed. It's so good to see young people interested in pigeons. Keep up the good work!


----------



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

im sorry about how it takes so long for all of the pictures to download


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

haha no problem , your birds are awesome , i love the bird you have for sale 

Elvis


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It doesn't take long for me, I have DSL.


----------

